# Проблема kernel source directory was not found

## Lawyer_Roger

Здравствуйте, решил я освоить линукс с нуля, решил начать с Генту (знал что будет сложно, но так закладывается понимание принципов работы в целом, плюс слышал что у Генту очень хорошая документация).

Есть старый ноутбук: emachines e732zg-p622g32mikk в котором установлены:

Intel Pentium P6200, 4Gb RAM

Выпущен компьютер в 2011г., мною давным давно не используется и на роль подопытного подходит лучше всего.

Делал установку Генту по Хэндбуку для AMD64 русская версия (в английском не силен):

1) настроил сеть

2) разбил диск с помощью parted (судя по всему сейчас Хэндбук с момента моей разметки диска поменялся, потому что конкретно в данный момент работа с parted не описана в хэндбуке)

3) получил stage3 архив

4) перешел в изолированную среду chroot

5) обновил @world

6) На этапе сборки ядра (решил действовать через genkernel- знаю что не в духе Генту, но вручную опасаюсь) возникла проблема:

когда набираю команду genkernel all компьютер выводит сообщение: ERROR: kernel source directory "/usr/src/linux" was not found.

Что можно делать в этой ситуации? все предыдущие шаги и команды по хэндбуку были выполнены.

----------

## spica

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Kernel/ru

```
# emerge --ask sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
```

----------

## Lawyer_Roger

 *spica wrote:*   

> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Kernel/ru
> 
> ```
> # emerge --ask sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
> ```
> ...

 

Было выполнено перед genkernel all

----------

## denis_k79

Такая же проблема - делаю по хэндбуку - сначала :

emerge --ask sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

Затем : 

ls -l /usr/src/linux 

Получаю сообщение - что директория не найдена.

----------

## spica

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Kernel

 *Quote:*   

> An easy way to create the symbolic link is to utilize eselect's kernel module.
> 
> First, list all installed kernels:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Lawyer_Roger

Не знаю каким образом, но проблема решилась после добавления в make.conf переменной:

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
```

И пересборки по хэндбуку

----------

